# Rainbow Bridge fish



## Spiderling00

I just thought that I would make a memorial page for my bettas past. 









Virgil was my very very first betta fish. I got him my first year in college and he started me down the road of proper betta care.









Tybalt was a tail biter to the end, but I just loved his vibrant red colour. 









I loved Apollo's beautiful yellow and teal colours.









After Virgil passed away I got Perseus who I thought was very pretty with his orange and blue fins.









This was the day I adopted Pluto, but his fins managed to grow back to look like this.

















Prometheus was my last betta for a while. But I loved his steel blue colour and he was an avid bubble nest builder.









Goblin was a gift from my boyfriend for our year anniversary. Unfortunately he didn't live long before coming down with what I think was a very strong strain of mouth fungus that killed him very quickly.









Ladyhawke was my first female betta who also came down with mouth fungus. She hung on for four days before passing on. She got me into female bettas because I loved her spunky personality so much.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I *LOVE* Prometheus and Apollo! They are my absolute favs! I am so sorry for your losses! I am sure you gave them a happy life 

Apollo reminds me of a green tea leaf for some reason and Prometheus' eye colors is just STUNNING!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry for the loss of all your fishies.


----------



## Spiderling00

dramaqueen said:


> I'm worry for the loss of all your fishies.


Why are you worried? These are all the fish I have had over the last 8 years.


----------



## Greylady

Spiderling00 said:


> Why are you worried? These are all the fish I have had over the last 8 years.


A sweet remebrence of your fishes..

PS
I'm pretty sure that was just a typo from dramaqueen, I think that was suppose to be "sorry" not "worry"


----------



## teeneythebetta

Spiderling00 said:


> Why are you worried? These are all the fish I have had over the last 8 years.


i think it was a typo, supposed to be "sorry" not "worry" 

im sorry for your loss.


----------



## dramaqueen

Darn Kindle. Yes, it was sorry not worry.


----------

